# cute top down baby cardigan free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Came across this cute top down baby pattern and had to share.

http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/hello-baby-cardigan-1.pdf


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it .


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the pattern, I love knitting top down sweaters this one looks sweet. Thanks for sharing with us. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## PattyJK (Apr 30, 2013)

Really cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome.

Happy knitting and enjoy the pattern


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! I just finished knitting a baby sweater for a gift and as I was putting it together decided I really don't like the way it is turning out. This seamless one is perfect!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

reborn knitter said:


> Thanks for posting this! I just finished knitting a baby sweater for a gift and as I was putting it together decided I really don't like the way it is turning out. This seamless one is perfect!!!


I'm sorry to hear that you finished a sweater for a gift and you aren't happy with it, but glad I posted this in time for you to be able to make this pattern that you like.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is such an adorable little sweater, thank you so much for posting the link!!!


----------



## StaceyR (Feb 9, 2013)

I finished this sweater recently and it turned out really cute! I couldn't figure out how to do the I-Cord, so I just added a garter stitch button band in a complimentary color. Such a fun little sweater to knit!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I have made several of those. They are fun to make and you can be creative with color. It's a good one!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Will add to my growing staash of patterns to knit!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Cute wee pattern, thanks for sharing.

And a Big Thanks for adding a pic of the sweater as well as the link. Brilliant!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link to such a cute sweater


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Simple and stylish. Thank you!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you.....such a cute, easy top.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, mombr4, it really is cute.
Hannet


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

This little cardigan is too cute. 
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, so glad so many will enjoy using this pattern.

Happy knitting


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for posting this cute little cardigan. What a great way to use up some of my stash and make something for needy children as well.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, I saw this one myself in the last couple of days. Thank you for posting the link. Luckily it comes up in the format ready to save.

So many patterns have to be cut and paste and often they don't fit the pasted page, so this was such a bonus.

Thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Came across this cute top down baby pattern and had to share.
> 
> http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/hello-baby-cardigan-1.pdf


If I wanted to make this larger, say 6-12 months, would it be difficult for me to do? My friend will be going to visit her new grandson around the holidays in Chicago, and by then the baby will be 6 months old. I'd like for him to get some wear before he outgrows it.

Thanks, mom....

...gloria


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> If I wanted to make this larger, say 6-12 months, would it be difficult for me to do? My friend will be going to visit her new grandson around the holidays in Chicago, and by then the baby will be 6 months old. I'd like for him to get some wear before he outgrows it.
> 
> Thanks, mom....
> 
> ...gloria


your very welcome. 
Did you look at the other post of the other sweater I made, which was at the other link posted.
I think that one goes to larger sizes. send me a PM if that is something you think will work for what you are wanting to make.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Adorable pattern! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> Adorable pattern! Thank you for sharing.


your very welcome.


----------

